# is anyone making money?



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Are we all the same right now: one week we are up 5%, next week we are down 5%.

I cant seem to get any traction at all.

Debating selling off and re-starting.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My portfolio more sensetive to FX rate (CAD/USD)


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

What timeframe are we looking at?
I'm slightly down since the beginning of March, but January and February were fantastic.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

_<Coach Avrex in the locker room at halftime>_

All right guys. Calm down.
We're definitely in this game. In fact, I don't want you to even look at the scoreboard anymore.

Don't worry. There is no way that we can lose this game.

Remember......we know how much risk we want to take on.
We have an investment plan defined by our asset allocation.
And we are fully invested, based on our allocation.

The rest of the game is Easy! Just an occasional re-balance.

Now, you've probably read the sports pages.
One of the reporters says that we should completely get rid of one of our players.
Another reporter says that there's a hot new free agent, that's showing lots of success and that we absolutely must pick him up.

But, I say..... NO.

Our game plan, with a solid Asset Allocation will be successful. We will win.


_<The horn blasts to signal the start of the second half>_

*Ok, boys.
Now get out there...... and Do nothing!*


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

daddybigbucks said:


> Are we all the same right now: one week we are up 5%, next week we are down 5%.
> 
> I cant seem to get any traction at all.
> 
> Debating selling off and re-starting.


This is why Buying and Holding is a dead strategy.

If you were a trader, you'd be in paradise...


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> This is why Buying and Holding is a dead strategy.
> 
> If you were a trader, you'd be in paradise...


Well, you can be a trader and lose, too.

I think this year my buy and hold investments are pretty much treading water, although my more recent buys have been winners. All my banked gains this year are from trading ETFs and futures.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

avrex said:


> _<Coach Avrex in the locker room at halftime>_
> 
> All right guys. Calm down.
> We're definitely in this game. In fact, I don't want you to even look at the scoreboard anymore.
> ...


_</pincer rolls hourglass back 20 yrs to circa 1995>_
Feelin' a lotta pressure to take MSFT off the field and throw in that new hot-shot Bre-Ex..
but ye.. mehbe just stay the course.. thanks Coach Avrex..

_<2015>_


> After 17 years, Bre-X case finally closes.
> The last lawsuits against Bre-X Minerals Ltd., which shook Bay Street in the 1990s when its claims about an Indonesian gold find turned out to be fake, have been dismissed by an Ontario judge after lawyers for the burned investors finally threw in the towel.


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...he-bre-x-case-finally-closes/article18124172/


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

janus10 said:


> Well, you can be a trader and lose, too.


Really? Not so much if the sample on most boards (or at most cocktail parties) is representative... unless you go to Bogleheads or FIRE and then the story is - 'I seemed to lose more than I won but my broker always came out ahead so I became an indexer and now I sleep well at night'. Next crazy thing you'll be saying is that one can lose money in real estate!

Oh and +1 by the way!


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

According to Questrade's Investment Return page, my YTD returns are 0.1% for TFSA (Canadian stocks) and 14.5% for RRSP (mostly thanks to USD holdings I guess)

My own YoY calculations are a bit different, but also nothing to brag about (2% and 12%, with overall joint portfolio with my husband up ~10% - as it was in the beginning of year, not moving anywhere since then) 

Trying my hardest to convince myself to buy Canadian Index ETF with this month's 5K TFSA deposit (but tempted to buy a growth stock like CNR or GIB.A instead - to maybe see at least some greenery )


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

The return numbers on Questrade are always incorrect. I never even bother to look at it...

It would be a really nice feature if it actually worked, though.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

TFSA investments (all which are long-term), only two stocks are in the green (AQN & SIS) & by double digits, since i got lucky & bought at a great time. Everything else is in red. 

Only money i seem to be making is in my cash account, where i'm just buying the dips and holding for a few days. Except for a few rookie mistakes, this strategy seems to be working so far, keeps me entertained and stops me from selling everything off out of frustration.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

avrex said:


> _<Coach Avrex in the locker room at halftime>_
> *Ok, boys.
> Now get out there...... and Do nothing!*


Ha ha. As I was reading this, there was a commercial on TV for Dos Equis beer starring the most interesting man in the world. He gave a motivational talk so inspirational, both teams won.

The least interesting investor in the world:
_"I don't always trade, but when I do I buy low cost index ETFs, and I buy and hold.
Stay invested my friends"_


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes i am. As of today, my portfolio is up +8.37% YTD


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Moneytoo said:


> According to Questrade's Investment Return page, my YTD returns are 0.1% for TFSA (Canadian stocks) and 14.5% for RRSP (mostly thanks to USD holdings I guess)
> 
> My own YoY calculations are a bit different, but also nothing to brag about (2% and 12%, with overall joint portfolio with my husband up ~10% - as it was in the beginning of year, not moving anywhere since then)
> 
> Trying my hardest to convince myself to buy Canadian Index ETF with this month's 5K TFSA deposit (but tempted to buy a growth stock like CNR or GIB.A instead - to maybe see at least some greenery )


Well, I guess I was downplaying growth in my own portfolios, probably guilty of selective memory because I've never really bothered to look at percentage growth for each portfolio. 

Turns out that even the couple of portfolios where I didn't do any trading, YTD they are up 11% (Nasdaq) and 19% (TSX). The accounts that I have been trading show better numbers: RRSPs up 23% and 25%, TFSAs up 22% and 43%, LIRA and non reg up 53% and 52%.

Yep, that LIRA is a real game changer - instead of being worth just over $1,000 it is now almost $1,600. Pop the champagne, but don't spill anything - I can't afford to lose a drop!


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

GreatLaker said:


> Ha ha. As I was reading this, there was a commercial on TV for Dos Equis beer starring the most interesting man in the world. He gave a motivational talk so inspirational, both teams won.


I think that is one of the BEST quotes they have come up with. I also don't mind the quote that his mom has the word "Son" tattooed on her arm.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

janus10 said:


> Yep, that LIRA is a real game changer - instead of being worth just over $1,000 it is now almost $1,600. Pop the champagne, but don't spill anything - I can't afford to lose a drop!


lol


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

KaeJS said:


> This is why Buying and Holding is a dead strategy.
> 
> If you were a trader, you'd be in paradise...


Buy high sell low. Profit.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

treva84 said:


> Buy high sell low. Profit.


DOH! I've been doing it all wrong!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

FWIW my portfolio is down but my cash flow is up. Dividends paid and reinvested and rinse and repeat.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hello:

Since any time between circa 1982 and some time around year end 2013 to present: yes
Since year end 2013 to present: no
Since last summer (portfolio maxima) to present: no
Since Jan 1 2105 to present: Don't know, somewhere between a small loss and a small gain.
Since yesterday to today: I think so.

I think I am pooched though as someone here reported that buy and hold is dead. Or perhaps in 10 years time the top line in my comment will revise to "Since any time between circa 1982 and some time around year end 2023 to present: yes".

hboy43


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think there might only be a week or two that will account for most of annual gains...would suck to cash out and miss those.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> FWIW my portfolio is down but my cash flow is up. Dividends paid and reinvested and rinse and repeat.


Ditto. looks like May 31 value is down 1% from Dec 31, while dividend income is up 23% from same 5 mo period last year (and is all drip'd). Roughly 30% of assets are in strip bonds which report no income since they're all about the rate that was locked in at purchase (~3.8%).


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't even worry about it.
I'll leave that to the good folks at MAWER, who are taking good care of about 70% of my total investments. :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Ditto.


dividend income +18% (5 mo period), interest income 30%, potfolio YTD 5%


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Currently my xirr calculated to dec 31 2015 is kicking around 6.2%, I'm happy.
Even with no changes, my 3 & 4 yr xirrs would be around the 12% area (only tracking xirr that long, been investing much longer).

I happen to have time to tinker with a complex stategy, but as I've heard said, and I agree with it,

having a strategy and sticking to it is key


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

My Mawer Balanced Fund is doing just fine, weekly purchases and thats it.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't even worry about it.
> I'll leave that to the good folks at MAWER, who are taking good care of about 70% of my total investments. :biggrin:





newfoundlander61 said:


> My Mawer Balanced Fund is doing just fine, weekly purchases and thats it.


^ Smart guys.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm up 8% this year.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

GoldStone said:


> ^ Smart guys.


I've got both my & my wife's RRSP into MAWER funds - very happy with these returns.
I've been buying more of the tax-friendly 105 in our non-reg account - it's a rock-solid fund.
TSX up around 3.23% YTD.
MAW104 up 7.3 %.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Just amazing to see a complaint thread when both the US and Canada are virtually at all time historic highs.

If there's ever a time you folks should be happy about the stock market, it's now. If you are not currently happy with stocks, you will NEVER be happy with stocks -- because it never gets better than this. If this current market isn't making you happy, then sir, it is not possible for you to be happy about stocks.

To me it's also an indication of the ridiculously high expectations of the stock market. This is not healthy.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

There is a good spreadsheet for calculating returns on Bogleheads.org. Enter your monthly portfolio value, deposits and withdrawals and it calculates 1 month, 3 month, YTD and 1, 3, 5 & 10 year rate of return plus a Growth of $10,000 chart.
Calculating personal returns


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

james4beach said:


> If this current market isn't making you happy, then sir, it is not possible for you to be happy about stocks.
> 
> To me it's also an indication of the ridiculously high expectations of the stock market. This is not healthy.


To me, this thread is an indication that some retail investor are too impatient and short-term oriented. Ho hum, what else is new? It's not healthy, but it doesn't tell us anything about the state of the stock market.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Just amazing to see a complaint thread when both the US and Canada are virtually at all time historic highs.
> 
> If there's ever a time you folks should be happy about the stock market, it's now. If you are not currently happy with stocks, you will NEVER be happy with stocks -- because it never gets better than this. If this current market isn't making you happy, then sir, it is not possible for you to be happy about stocks...


Buy high and if one is not happy, one can never be happy? :biggrin:


Interesting conclusion but without more detail, the main take away for me is that just like in the 2000's (and other periods) - people can decide to DIY where the results of one's choices will vary.


Cheers


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

dubmac said:


> I've got both my & my wife's RRSP into MAWER funds - very happy with these returns.
> I've been buying more of the tax-friendly 105 in our non-reg account - it's a rock-solid fund.
> TSX up around 3.23% YTD.
> MAW104 up 7.3 %.


YEP.... wife and I have our individual and joint non-reg accounts all invested into the 105 as well. We are very happy with its performance


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> This is why Buying and Holding is a dead strategy.
> 
> If you were a trader, you'd be in paradise...


I'm not ready to chisel the tombstone yet.
My annualized rate of return on my buy-and-hold strategy since Dec 2012 is ~14.5%.

Granted, it has only been a relatively short time (30 months), but so far I'm quite happy, and I have reasons to believe I will continue to be so as long as I continue with this investment path.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Just amazing to see a complaint thread when both the US and Canada are virtually at all time historic highs.


The 2008 TSX high was 15,073 in June of that year. It didn't hit that mark again until April 2014. Today it is maybe 100 points higher.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

CPA Candidate said:


> The 2008 TSX high was 15,073 in June of that year. It didn't hit that mark again until April 2014. Today it is maybe 100 points higher.


I wonder how much it would rise if oil returned to previous levels.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, maybe next year we'll remember this year as "good old times":

"The OECD now projects Canadian growth this year at about 1.5 per cent, down sharply from 2.2 per cent during its previous temperature reading in March and a full percentage point below its forecast last November."


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Does OECD ever gave some positive forecast?!


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Dunno, I never read their forecasts before - don't even know who they are, just saw the article on globe investor with a fire-y picture, looked ominous.. and confirmed my doubts to not buy Canadian index ETF lol


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

avrex said:


> _<Coach Avrex in the locker room at halftime>_
> 
> All right guys. Calm down.
> 
> Now get out there...... and Do nothing![/B]


Great Post!



> Quote Originally Posted by james4beach
> 
> If this current market isn't making you happy, then sir, it is not possible for you to be happy about stocks.
> 
> To me it's also an indication of the ridiculously high expectations of the stock market. This is not healthy.


Not so great.

Not a complaint thread, just a observation that oil stocks are back where they were middle of march.

good to see people like Avrex can take life in stride and not take life so seriously.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The thread struck me as odd because people usually ask these kinds of questions when the stock market is weak, like in a bear market or sideways market.

But we are at all time HIGHS right now! There is nothing remotely weak about the stock market.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> _</pincer rolls hourglass back 20 yrs to circa 1995>_
> Feelin' a lotta pressure to take MSFT off the field and throw in that new hot-shot Bre-Ex..
> but ye.. mehbe just stay the course.. thanks Coach Avrex..
> _<2015>_


17x capital appreciation and over $10 in dividends since 1995. Yeah, I'd say a good buy and hold stock.

I've had it for a few years now myself, and I'm pretty happy with both the returns and the div.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

james4beach said:


> But we are at all time HIGHS right now! There is nothing remotely weak about the stock market.


That's why you've been "all in" cash and gold?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> The thread struck me as odd because people usually ask these kinds of questions when the stock market is weak, like in a bear market or sideways market. But we are at all time HIGHS right now! There is nothing remotely weak about the stock market.


I assumed that Moneytoo feels that we *are* in a sideways market. Per:
S&P 500, YTD 2.7%, 3mo 0.3%, 1mo 0.3%. S&P/TSX Composite, YTD 3.6%, 3mo 0.1%, 1mo -1.2%. DJI, YTD 1.4%, 3mo -0.7%, 1mo 0.3%.
So depending what investments you have, when you bought them, whether you are a 'buy & holder' or a successful trader like KaeJS - your perspective might be the same.

Added later: Moneytoo - oops, I'd meant to refer to our original poster > daddybigbucks.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I assumed that Moneytoo feels that we *are* in a sideways market.


Yep. I've been trying to shift some holdings from RRSP to TFSA, have a few limit orders, both Buy (lower) and Sell (higher). Just for experiment. So far the range is so narrow, that I'd welcome the correction - at least my Buy orders would get filled... 

Still staying mostly invested, but wasn't too hot on indexing and buy&holding idea last year when we started, so having even more doubts now...


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

1 yr return @ 5.2% plus another 4.9% yield on current portfolio value. I'd say it's meeting my benchmark of total return being larger than inflation plus GIC after expenses. fortunate to hold less energy than the index. 

Cheers

Thanks avrex for your post. I often spend many an hour looking at my portfolio and reminding myself to hurry up and wait.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Still staying mostly invested, but wasn't too hot on indexing and buy&holding idea last year when we started, so having even more doubts now...


 want to start with swing trading?! I wish you luck!


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

gibor said:


> want to start with swing trading?!


Too much work - not enough time and skills (can't do it from work... ) And maybe like most women, I just like to talk :biggrin:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Moneytoo said:


> That's why you've been "all in" cash and gold?


I'm virtually all in cash, GICs and bonds. I have minimal money in stocks because I think Bay Street & Wall Street is deeply corrupt and the system is fragile. Gold is a very small % of my overall exposure.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I'm virtually all in cash, GICs and bonds.


_“A lot of the risk takers are no longer there, the balance sheet’s not there and the liquidity’s going away,” said Charles Comiskey, head of Treasury trading at Bank of Nova Scotia in New York, another primary dealer. “The usual suspects that come in to buy the market and support the market aren’t there. There’s selling going on and there’s nobody there to stop it.”_

Bond rout wipes out 2015 gains as traders stay glued to screens

Fun times... at least in the news


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

^Well, I think james holds bonds to maturity, so it would only be paper losses, or, if he holds etfs longer than the average duration, similar.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I bought two strip bonds and plan to buy more later and hold them to maturity for the same reason - so I can ignore at least bond prices fluctuations (didn't think I would feel good if we had 40-50% in bonds ETFs - especially if/when rates start going up)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I hold all my bonds to maturity and they're government of Canada bonds. The return is locked in at the moment I buy them and is guaranteed; they're like GICs, just a bit safer. And much more liquid.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Moneytoo said:


> Yeah, I bought two strip bonds and plan to buy more later and hold them to maturity for the same reason - so I can ignore at least bond prices fluctuations (didn't think I would feel good if we had 40-50% in bonds ETFs - especially if/when rates start going up)


Beware that strip bonds have weird tax handling requirements in non-registered accounts. Only buy strip or zero coupon bonds in RRSP or TFSA.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Beware that strip bonds have weird tax handling requirements in non-registered accounts. Only buy strip or zero coupon bonds in RRSP or TFSA.


Not sure what the term "weird" means. I assume you are referring to the need to report the deemed interest each taxation year for income tax purposes? Nothing weird or particularly complicated about this, particularly if held to maturity. If sold early, you may also have a capital gain/loss to report. 
We don't find tracking and reporting our non-registered strips any more difficult than accounting for the changing ACB of shares that DRIP monthly or quarterly over many years. 
If these seem too complicated for an investor, they probably should limit themselves to investments whose issuer that will provide them with a T-slip each year.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

james4beach said:


> Beware that strip bonds have weird tax handling requirements in non-registered accounts. Only buy strip or zero coupon bonds in RRSP or TFSA.


Yeah, thanks, we only have registered accounts for now - and the two corporate strips (I'm trying to build the ladder with the yields near 3%) are in RRSPs 

Tried to buy the third one this morning in my husband's TFSA - and its price went up/yield went down 0.5% since yesterday! Need to act faster these days I guess - should've bought yesterday...


----------



## Vicjai (May 15, 2015)

daddybigbucks said:


> Are we all the same right now: one week we are up 5%, next week we are down 5%.
> 
> I cant seem to get any traction at all.
> 
> Debating selling off and re-starting.


Daddybigbucks, going back to the basics is the key. Buy large companies to cover your downside. Donald Trump says : 'if you protect your downside, the upside will take care of itself.'

After you have this down solid, try this strategy: when price goes down, BUY. When it goes up, SELL.each: You must be active in this. Buying and holding in a stale market you'll never get ahead. What you need is to stay disciplined and ignore what the media says. Buy and Sell solely on the movement. Have a plan before you enter (when to sell and how much). Ex. when i buy a stock @ $15/share, i determine already that i will SELL HALF at $18 and BUY 30% if it touches $12. Now that I have set these targets, 18 and 12, it can run freely between these 2 prices, i don't care about it. When the price actually touches these target prices, I execute no matter what - this is discipline. 

This strategy is so effective even in rather stale markets, i've had stellar returns in my portfolio using this strategy, up 70% overall with 15 stocks. Its so simple yet some investors tend to over complicate investing. Hope it helps.each:


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

My US and INT etfs did great in the last months.

The drop in $Ca probably helped.

Cad etf is going around the same level with ups/downs, but other markets are doing better.

Finally my international ETFs are having some return.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Tried to buy the third one this morning in my husband's TFSA


 Not familiar with bonds, but my understanding that you are getting this yield only when bond is matured? In 5 years?
To tell the truth , i don't see big advantage of buying "stripper" comparing to GIC... if for 5 years bond you get only 2.8-3% yield, I just check PT and you can get 5y GIC for 2.6% and considering that you get interest every year, in 5 years your yield is 2.74% witout price fluctuation and default risk... to increase a bit yield and risk, you may just split your fixed income between such GIC and something like DFN.PR.A


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

gibor said:


> Not familiar with bonds, but my understanding that you are getting this yield only when bond is matured? In 5 years?
> To tell the truth , i don't see big advantage of buying "stripper" comparing to GIC...


We wont need income in the near future, so paying say 6K now and getting 7K when the bond matures looks simpler than reinvesting the interest.

I was considering PT GICs, but my husband didn't want the hassle of opening even more accounts. Strip bonds we can buy in our Questrade accounts (and reinvest the money in an ETF or another bond when they mature without having to transfer the money). 

The highest rate of 5 year GICs available through Questrade is 2.35%, so ~3% strip bond does look like a better deal (don't care that much about diversification and risk of defaults as I think it's overrated when buying investment grade strips ) 

So convenience, mostly (and longer durations as the goal is to build 4-10 year ladder) But if the bond selection and price misquotes get worse, I'll reconsider


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> We wont need income in the near future, so paying say 6K now and getting 7K when the bond matures looks simpler than reinvesting the interest.


 What do you mean?! PT defaulted option is to addinginterest to principal and reinvest automatically 
If you have $ already in Questtrade than agree that you cannot get better GIC rate. 
imho, open new GIC in PT is much easier than to buy bond...no need to research, wait for price and call brokerage...
If you buy 10K 3% yield strip bond, in 5 years you gonna get just $130 more comparing to PT 5y GIC... worth a hussle?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

gibor said:


> What do you mean?! PT defaulted option is to addinginterest to principal and reinvest automatically


We only have PT TFSA (well my husband does ) So if I open a PT RRSP account and buy a 5 year GIC - the interest will be reinvested after 5 years or every year?



gibor said:


> imho, open new GIC in PT is much easier than to buy bond...no need to research, wait for price and call brokerage...


I don't consider research a hassle (as to me it's the best part of investing ) and my husband calls me "the bond hunter" now because I enjoy the process, but opening and tracking more accounts is a hassle (and a boring one at that), so to each their own as they say )


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Every year.

I'll ask you question in you "bond thread" soon


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I hold all my bonds to maturity and they're government of Canada bonds. The return is locked in at the moment I buy them and is guaranteed; they're like GICs, just a bit safer. And much more liquid.


At cocktail parties, do you introduce yourself as, "Bonds, James Bonds."?


----------



## Jorob199r (Sep 4, 2014)

I invest primarily in Mawer mutual funds. I'm making money right now.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> Are we all the same right now: one week we are up 5%, next week we are down 5%.
> 
> I cant seem to get any traction at all.
> 
> Debating selling off and re-starting.


Weekly basis is WAY too short of a time horizon for equity investing. 
I'm doing good to very good for >1 yr returns. The last few months have been rough, but I somewhat expected that with the strong run up I had last fall.



james4beach said:


> Just amazing to see a complaint thread when both the US and Canada are virtually at all time historic highs.
> 
> If there's ever a time you folks should be happy about the stock market, it's now. If you are not currently happy with stocks, you will NEVER be happy with stocks -- because it never gets better than this. If this current market isn't making you happy, then sir, it is not possible for you to be happy about stocks.
> 
> To me it's also an indication of the ridiculously high expectations of the stock market. This is not healthy.


I'm not happy, it's so high, it's really hard to find good stuff to buy.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

janus10 said:


> At cocktail parties, do you introduce yourself as, "Bonds, James Bonds."?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor said:


> Not familiar with bonds, but my understanding that you are getting this yield only when bond is matured? In 5 years?


Depends on what you buy ... 



gibor said:


> To tell the truth , i don't see big advantage of buying "stripper" comparing to GIC...


My understanding is that strip bonds were created to avoid the investor having small amounts of money dribbling in that needed re-investment.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-coupon_bond#Strip_bonds


Cheers


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

following the canadiancouchpotato regime (long term), down 2.5% since January


----------



## alexasmith (Sep 30, 2014)

Investing in stock market is a great way to make money. People can earn a lot in a short time through this.


----------

